# Women's Pro Cycling (with spoilers)



## Cathryn (27 Apr 2021)

I'm not sure if anyone else follows the women's pro scene but I thought it was worth starting a thread for discussion of their races just in case. This is my first year watching women's racing, thanks to a GCN+ subscription and the joys of Instagram but I'm really enjoying it so far. A couple of pro teams got together to make a 20 minute film about their preparation for Sunday's Liege-Bastogne-Liege and I thought it was a really engaging way to help spectators get to know (and thus support) their riders.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwOKU18qVIc


----------



## mjr (27 Apr 2021)

Both LBL races are discussed in https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lbl-spoilers.274529/

Why should women's racing be confined to a ghetto thread?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Apr 2021)

Not seen much this year to be honest,more a matter of time to watch ! Tour de Suisse this year.
https://www.tourdesuisse.ch/news/die-tour-de-suisse-women-wird-lanciert/


----------



## bitsandbobs (27 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwOKU18qVIc




"Its a thrilogy of three races!"


----------



## Cathryn (27 Apr 2021)

mjr said:


> Both LBL races are discussed in https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lbl-spoilers.274529/
> 
> Why should women's racing be confined to a ghetto thread?



I saw and contributed to that discussion...but I think it's fair to say that women's racing gets a little lost in the more popular men's racing, which is why I thought I'd elevate it in a thread here so that wouldn't happen.

I don't think this is a 'ghetto' - more a brightly painted house in a terrace so it stands out a little.


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I saw and contributed to that discussion...but I think it's fair to say that women's racing gets a little lost in the more popular men's racing, which is why I thought I'd elevate it in a thread here so that wouldn't happen.
> 
> I don't think this is a 'ghetto' - more a brightly painted house in a terrace so it stands out a little.


Aim higher, Cathryn...

...modern semi with a shared drive?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Apr 2021)

I think my problem - and possibly other people's problem - is that sport become like Corrie
You know the people and the names and their styles and their characters

so I follow F1 - I know how Lewis drives, and Bottas and Max - and the rest and I follow their stories through the year

I also follow cycling - the men because that is what I saw on the telly
so I knew Indurain and Delgardo
now I am getting to know the Yates brothers and I know Froome and G and Yea Gods Allaphillipe and Pogachar and amazing -(sorry about spelling)
and Cav has sprung up at speed again - but is he able to challenge Sam???

but the Women????
only just starting to see them so the soap has not built up the weight yet
but I am starting to see the names and see how they race

This is why female sports need some coverage even without the audience so far - as people watch the men's stuff - some will start to watch the women as well - and as they watch the weight of the event as a soap builds up
then it becomes standard sport
after a while
but it needs the assistance for a few years

and - when you watch it - the tactics are slightly different - the people are different - they race slightly differently - which makes it interesting
and the more people watch it - the more sponsors will appear
and it will snowball


----------



## Cathryn (28 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I think my problem - and possibly other people's problem - is that sport become like Corrie
> You know the people and the names and their styles and their characters
> 
> so I follow F1 - I know how Lewis drives, and Bottas and Max - and the rest and I follow their stories through the year
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## bitsandbobs (30 Apr 2021)

Festival Elsy Jacobs kicks off today. 

All stages are being streamed on the race website: 

https://www.elsy-jacobs.lu/


----------



## bitsandbobs (30 Apr 2021)

Are spoilers allowed in this thread?


----------



## Cathryn (1 May 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Are spoilers allowed in this thread?


I think yes!


----------



## Cathryn (1 May 2021)

I'd not heard of Elsy Jacobs...thank.


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I'd not heard of Elsy Jacobs...thank.



She was an early Rapha-adopter...


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I think yes!


Edit the title of the thread Cathryn "with spoilers" maybe ? Although I have been known to blurt results out anywhere 😜


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2021)

Was reading this article yesterday,hopefully we've moved on a bit.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/features/racing-below-the-breadline-the-womens-cycling-omerta/


----------



## Cathryn (1 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Was reading this article yesterday,hopefully we've moved on a bit.
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/features/racing-below-the-breadline-the-womens-cycling-omerta/



Yeah, that's a depressing read.

I've listened to two podcast interviews later with Kristen Faulkner - a new pro-rider from Alaska via California who, in January, gave up her full-time job as a venture capitalist to focus on her racing. She brings a fresh American perspective which I appreciate. She mentioned how she's appalled at the second-tier nature of women's cycling and what European pro women accept as normal. She says the Europeans talk about how much better it is now (which is great) wheres she can clearly see the inequalities and injustices of it all. I really enjoyed seeing it from her point of view.


----------



## Proto (1 May 2021)

Not sure how it is today but a couple of years back approx 50% of the UCI pro/elite riders were unpaid, receiving expenses and kit only.


----------



## Cathryn (2 May 2021)

Proto said:


> Not sure how it is today but a couple of years back approx 50% of the UCI pro/elite riders were unpaid, receiving expenses and kit only.



Men or women?


----------



## Proto (3 May 2021)

Wome


Cathryn said:


> Men or women?



Women.

The women’s pro level status has changed now, a two tier status. there’s top UCI tier - Trek, Canyon etc, -obliged to pay a minimum of a living wage (equal to men’s?). The second tier, I think, there is no obligation to pay the riders, some do, some don’t. Most just don’t have the budget. More TV exposure will improve things very quickly, i hope. And certainly much more women’s racing being broadcast now, but it really needs to get in the mainstream channels.


----------



## Proto (4 May 2021)

Opportunity for a proud dad. Daughter (in black) in Otley GP a few years back. Got duffed up by the two Ford riders, came in 3rd.


----------



## Cathryn (15 May 2021)

Interesting article on Rouleur about the prospect of a women's TdF next year. It doesn't sound overly encouraging. 

https://www.rouleur.cc/blogs/the-rouleur-journal/womens-tour-de-france-backing-or-slacking


----------



## Cathryn (22 May 2021)

Excellent mountain-top finish in today's Vuelta a Burgos and a win for the lovely Cecilie Uttrup Ludwig. Such a good climb although seemed 'easy' after watching the Giro


----------



## Cathryn (22 May 2021)

She wears her heart on her sleeve - I love how happy she was. She cried during her interview, which I can't find on video but is on the GCN footage. Just lovely. 


View: https://twitter.com/VueltaBurgos/status/1396130463010414595


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> She wears her heart on her sleeve - I love how happy she was. She cried during her interview, which I can't find on video but is on the GCN footage. Just lovely.
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/VueltaBurgos/status/1396130463010414595




Great finish by her,she beat some strong competition.

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1396210055607881732?s=19


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2021)

Lizzie Deignan takes the T de Suisse by one second
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-suisse-women/2021/gc


----------



## Cathryn (6 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> Lizzie Deignan takes the T de Suisse by one second
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-suisse-women/2021/gc



On my watch list for tomorrow! There have been some cracking sprints on this race!


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2021)

Cathryn said:


> On my watch list for tomorrow! There have been some cracking sprints on this race!


First and second finished on the same time so I guess Lizzie took it on a bonus second


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> First and second finished on the same time so I guess Lizzie took it on a bonus second


I’ve been watching her sprint vs Elise Chabby and it’s a cracking sprint!! Loved it!


----------



## BrumJim (25 Jun 2021)

Cecilie Uttrup Ludwig  in 'super-excited' shocker!


----------



## Cathryn (26 Jun 2021)

Absolutely fabulous final few miles at La Course and such a tense final kilometre! I love the tactics and tension of women’s cycling! Superb win for Demi Vollering even if I’m gutted for my favourite Uttrup Ludwig who came second! Fabulous race!


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Jun 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Cecilie Uttrup Ludwig  in 'super-excited' shocker!



If you have not watched this before it is well worth 27 minutes of your time.

I suspect that Cecilie is, in fact, Matt Stephens' long lost daughter.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5WZopdBXGo


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jun 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> If you have not watched this before it is well worth 27 minutes of your time.
> 
> I suspect that Cecilie is, in fact, Matt Stephens' long lost daughter.
> 
> ...



I watched this. I love the girl, she's so lovely. She reminds me of me in my 20s but infinitely cooler/faster etc.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Jun 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> If you have not watched this before it is well worth 27 minutes of your time.
> 
> I suspect that Cecilie is, in fact, Matt Stephens' long lost daughter.
> 
> ...



Before I watched this, I had decided that if I could go on a ride with just one professional cyclist, Cecilie Uttrup Ludwig would probably be my first choice.

After watching this, I'm upgrading 'probably' to 'definitely'.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2021)

Ruthless ! 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/an...inates-12-riders-from-the-giro-ditalia-donne/


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jul 2021)

I've been following this but with the Tour being on as well my attention span is very limited. 

For anyone who hasn't been following, so far it's been TTT to get things rolling, van der Breggen takes a stranglehold, Vos goes into a break with predictable results, ITT - van der Breggen turns the screw.

This is a problem in current women's racing. The top names (AVdB, AvV, Vos) are just too strong when compared with the average so they can really tear up a race and utterly dominate, especially in mountainous terrain. (er ... maybe not just for women's racing  ) Like AvV did in this race on the Zoncolan a couple of years back. I think (but I could be wrong) this may partly be because your average Jo domestique doesn't get exposed to big mountain passes much in the usual calendar.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've been following this but with the Tour being on as well my attention span is very limited.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't been following, so far it's been TTT to get things rolling, van der Breggen takes a stranglehold, Vos goes into a break with predictable results, ITT - van der Breggen turns the screw.
> 
> This is a problem in current women's racing. The top names (AVdB, AvV, Vos) are just too strong when compared with the average so they can really tear up a race and utterly dominate, especially in mountainous terrain. (er ... maybe not just for women's racing  ) Like AvV did in this race on the Zoncolan a couple of years back. I think (but I could be wrong) this may partly be because your average Jo domestique doesn't get exposed to big mountain passes much in the usual calendar.


Maybe leave the TT a few days in then 🙄


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2021)

And, after a succession of podiums, Vos finally gets her 30th!

This guy is impressed! So we should be too


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Eventually won by some distance by van der Breggan who picked up both pink and ciclamino jerseys.
> 
> Kudos to GCN/Eurosport for good reporting on the event and presenting what TV coverage was available and highlights. Obviously the BBC totally ignored it. It was a bit of a shame that it was so overshadowed by the TdF. I think that comes down to Covid/Olympics fixture congestion.



The event was downgraded from WWT because the previous organizers didn't manage the minimum amount of live coverage required. The new organizers seem to have similarly failed, so will be interesting to see if the UCI will upgrade it as they intended.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Aug 2021)

I’ve enjoyed following the women’s Tour of Norway this week although only got to watch the action when we got home this evening! I’m particularly pleased for the American rider Kristin Faulkner who I’ve been following this year - she got her first big win on day one and finished third overall! Her grin on the final podium was the size of Alaska!


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Kristin Faulkner who I’ve been following this year - she


I'm impressed you can still keep up at your age Cathryn😂


----------



## andrew_s (22 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It also raises the question that we were pondering on the Tour thread: What is the point of cutoff times? How do they make the race better or fairer?


a) It stops the race getting too spead out, so the roads can be reopened for joe public.
b) It allows the organisers to declare the results not too long after the finish, start packing up ready for the next stage etc.
c) It means that everyone has to race every stage, so that the riders can't target a stage, and effectively take the previous couple of days off to rest up for it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2021)

andrew_s said:


> a) It stops the race getting too spead out, so the roads can be reopened for joe public.
> b) It allows the organisers to declare the results not too long after the finish, start packing up ready for the next stage etc.
> c) It means that everyone has to race every stage, so that the riders can't target a stage, and effectively take the previous couple of days off to rest up for it.


I think c is the main thing. Most of the time it does a good job and only a few riders are timed out and these are riders who have had some kind of crisis and have struggled. Just occasionally it doesn't work - but you can't legislate for every eventuality.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Aug 2021)

Horrendous crash in the Simac Ladies Tour! My word.


----------



## bitsandbobs (28 Aug 2021)

What a talent Evie Richards is....

https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/u...d-championships-2021/elite-women-xco/results/

Following up on her silver in the short course race.


----------



## Cathryn (28 Aug 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> What a talent Evie Richards is....
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/u...d-championships-2021/elite-women-xco/results/
> 
> Following up on her silver in the short course race.


I just spotted this. What fantastic news, she's so humble and lovely and absolutely crushed it today. Fantastic, well done Evie!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Aug 2021)

I've just found a job for you @Cathryn 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cyclingnews-womens-pro-cycling-contributor-required/


----------



## Cathryn (31 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've just found a job for you @Cathryn
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cyclingnews-womens-pro-cycling-contributor-required/



Darn it - it clashes with the start of the new school year. I'm not sure my insightful 'I like her, she has great hair' comments would quite cut the mustard so I shall stick with four-year-olds, where such sentiments are commonplace!!


----------



## Cathryn (5 Sep 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> What a talent Evie Richards is....
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/u...d-championships-2021/elite-women-xco/results/
> 
> Following up on her silver in the short course race.



The woman is unstoppable!! 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/u...rland-2021/elite-women-cross-country/results/


----------



## bitsandbobs (22 Sep 2021)

Anna Kay got hit by a car when out training in Belgium on Monday. Broken collar bone and torn ligaments.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2021)

Joss Lowden breaks the UCI women's hour record, 48.406 km


----------



## Asa Post (2 Oct 2021)

Zoe Backstedt, winner of the Junior Road Race at the World's last week, rode the elite cyclo-cross race today at Meulebeke. 

Starting 45th on the grid (out of 47 - riders are ranked on previous performances, and she didn't have any at this level) she finished 2nd, beaten only by triple world champion Sanne Cant.

Full race available on catch-up at https://www.eurosportplayer.com


----------



## andrew_s (2 Oct 2021)

Asa Post said:


> Zoe Backstedt didn't have any [results] at this level)


Zoe rode 4 or 5 elite CX races last year, before junior riders got stopped.
Best result was 12th at Superprestige Gieten, with a full strength field, which today wasn't.


----------



## bitsandbobs (9 Oct 2021)

Demi Vollering gets the overall in the women's tour. Hydrangeas all round!

Balsamo won the final stage. Insane that there was no coverage of the world champ winning her first race in the rainbow jersey.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Oct 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Demi Vollering gets the overall in the women's tour. Hydrangeas all round!
> 
> Balsamo won the final stage. Insane that there was no coverage of the world champ winning her first race in the rainbow jersey.



Had a lovely morning in Haverhill with a cycling pal! We got really close to the presentation and then the start through the town centre, and then caught the women flying back through town! I was quite star struck 🤩


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Oct 2021)

Nice story....Chapeau ! 
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...e-cyclists-were-evacuated-out-of-afghanistan/


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Nice story....Chapeau !
> https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...e-cyclists-were-evacuated-out-of-afghanistan/


It's nice to read something like this. The UCI in a good light for a change

If I put my_ hand-wringing-liberal-snowflake_ hat on, pro cycling often doesn't look very rosy: Lack of diversity, lack of support for women's sport, cosying up with regimes with dodgy human rights records, huge caravans of vehicles and helicopters trundling slowly around following racing and burning tons of fuel. It's enough to make any self respecting lefty cringe. That's why I tend to only wear my _sports-fan_ hat when watching racing.


----------



## Cathryn (13 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> If I put my_ hand-wringing-liberal-snowflake_ hat on, pro cycling often doesn't look very rosy: Lack of diversity, lack of support for women's sport, cosying up with regimes with dodgy human rights records, huge caravans of vehicles and helicopters trundling slowly around following racing and burning tons of fuel. It's enough to make any self respecting lefty cringe. That's why I tend to only wear my _sports-fan_ hat when watching racing.



You're so right...it does make it very awkward, doesn't it  At least the women's sport element is changing the tiniest bit to bring us hope.


----------



## Cathryn (17 Feb 2022)

Cracking start to the year for Elisa Balsamo!

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">🧡𝑾𝒊𝒏𝒏𝒆𝒓🧡<br><br>Congrats champ! <a href="https://twitter.com/Elisa_balsamo?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@Elisa_balsamo</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/TrekSegafredo?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@TrekSegafredo</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/VoltaCVFèmines22?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#VoltaCVFèmines22</a> <a href="https://t.co/Nia3PBl830">pic.twitter.com/Nia3PBl830</a></p>&mdash; SC - Volta Comunitat Valenciana Femines (@SetmanaCiclista) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/SetmanaCiclista/status/1494337684285710341?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">February 17, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Cathryn (20 Feb 2022)

Really enjoyed watching the Volta Communitat Valencia over the past few days! There was live coverage for the final 30 kms and there was some excellent racing! Van Vleuten was superb but loads of riders showed early season promise! I’m really excited for the new season! Trek and FdJ had particularly good weeks too!


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/velonews/status/1496415948059942912?t=uxLg0o1_f3MZR86GDbtwHA&s=19

Not sure if it's news ? Anyway I didn't know 😁


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/velonews/status/1496415948059942912?t=uxLg0o1_f3MZR86GDbtwHA&s=19
> 
> Not sure if it's news ? Anyway I didn't know 😁



Has some joker photoshopped her head onto a kid's body...


----------



## Cathryn (23 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/velonews/status/1496415948059942912?t=uxLg0o1_f3MZR86GDbtwHA&s=19
> 
> Not sure if it's news ? Anyway I didn't know 😁



I think the actual important bit (for us) is that she’s able to have two children whilst still being a pro and has extended her contract for 2024. Womens cycling is slowly changing to become a valid career option! Trek should be applauded (and it should also be standard). It’s a great step forward!


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Apr 2022)

AvV has broken her wrist in training
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/annemiek-van-vleuten-breaks-wrist-in-training-crash/


----------



## Bonus (24 May 2022)

I'm flying to the UK on Friday and working on "Ride London 2022" on Saturday with an early start!


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jun 2022)

Giro Donne started today with an excellent win for Kristin Faulkener. She's had a cracking few weeks and is going from strength to strength. I've heard a little criticism of her bike handling skills and general tactical knowledge (she's still new to the peloton) but she's flipping strong!


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2022)

Oh dear!

View: https://twitter.com/Sandrino_14/status/1542486312955019264?s=20&t=Ca16dNqDSh8L9mndxfhfqw


----------



## Cathryn (1 Jul 2022)

Poor girl.

Another great finish today, Balsamo just edging ahead of Vos. I wish the Giro Donne didn't clash with the Tour. I only have so much time and brainspace for cycling and it's all too much


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Sandrino_14/status/1542486312955019264?s=20&t=Ca16dNqDSh8L9mndxfhfqw




Nice one. Women's racing is only worth commenting on when someone falls off?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Poor girl.
> 
> Another great finish today, Balsamo just edging ahead of Vos. I wish the Giro Donne didn't clash with the Tour. I only have so much time and brainspace for cycling and it's all too much



Just caught the highlights on GCN.

The timing is indeed a shame. I normally follow this race, but I too only have so much attention span and time that I can devote to cycle racing. Not to mention the small matter of getting out and riding my bike


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2022)

Skillz 

View: https://twitter.com/GreenEDGEteam/status/1545411489678368773?t=obZvhmM1xrVaB0MpWEbKcg&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2022)

If (like me) you didn't know, the CERATIZIT Challenge by La Vuelta 22 starts on Wednesday. 5 stages.

https://www.challengebylavuelta.com/en

If you did know, you double know now.


----------



## Cathryn (8 Sep 2022)

Got to catch the race today. AVV was imperious!


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Sep 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Got to catch the race today. AVV was imperious!



Just watched the highlights. AVV going for the treble.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Got to catch the race today. AVV was imperious!



It always makes me have doubts when someone is so dominant...


----------



## Cathryn (9 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> It always makes me have doubts when someone is so dominant...



Yep.


----------

